# unterschied 1.2 zu 1.4

## bernd

Hallo,

sorry bin noch relativ unerfahren was Gentoo/Linux angeht. 

Was ist denn der genaue Unterschied zwischen 1.2 und 1.4??? Ausser das es eine neu Version ist (nur mal um dieser Antwort vorzubeugen)  :Very Happy: 

Danke

Gruss

Bernd

----------

## sputnik1969

Gentoo 1.2 basiert auf dem gcc 2.95 Compiler, die 1.4 basiert auf dem nagelneuen gcc 3.2 und ist noch nicht "offiziell"

Manche Programme machen immernoch ärger mit gcc 3.x, aber das sollte dich nicht davon abschrecken die 1.4er auszubropieren, der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied zwischen den beiden Compilern ist wirklich enorm (zumindest auf meinem Duron 933)

----------

## bernd

okay, danke für die Antwort!!!

Gruss

Bernd

----------

